# עזרה דחופה



## Aduma28 (6/9/15)

עזרה דחופה 
שלום לכולם, רציתי לשאול בנוגע לתשלומים עבור מקום האירוע. אני שכרתי מקום, בנוסף לשירות הקייטרינג שלו (ומדובר בסכום לא מבוטל), אך המקום לא כלל שום עיצוב (דבר שממש נדרש), וגם לא הציע שום ספק משלו. מכיוון שכך, שכרתי ספק חיצוני על מנת לבצע את העיצוב עבור החתונה, אך עכשיו בעלי מקום האירוע דורשים תשלום עבור הזמן שהספק מגיע כדי לעצב את המקום (וגם כאן, מדובר בסכום לא קטן). האם זה מקובל בכלל? כלומר, מצד אחד המקום לא מציע שום ספק, ומצד שני דורש תשלום על כך שאני מביאה ספק חיצוני.


----------



## dori78 (7/9/15)

מה אומר החוזה? 
אצלנו היה מצוין מאיזו שעה הספקים יכולים להגיע (תקליטן, למשל), מאיזו שעה אנחנו יכולים להגיע, מאיזו שעה מתחילה קבלת הפנים.
גם היה כתוב כמה תעלה לנו כל שעה נוספת (אם נגיד היינו מתקרחנים עד הבוקר, מה שלא היה צפוי ובאמת לא קרה).

מעבר לזה - בעל המקום לא צריך לדעת שאת מביאה ספק חיצוני, מבחינתו זאת בת דודה שלך שבאה לשים דברים על השולחנות.
אצלי זה באמת מה שהיה - קרובות משפחה שלי פיזרו קצת פרחים יבשים מסביב לנר המרובע ומספר השולחן.
זה רלוונטי כמובן לעיצוב בסיסי של מרכזי שולחן, לא לערימות מטורפות  של פרחים על החופה, בדרך לחופה, ברחבי האולם וכו'.

איך זה שהוא לא מציע ספק עיצוב?


----------



## Aduma28 (7/9/15)

הם "נזכרו" בזה 
ממש לאחרונה, פחות משלושה שבועות לפני החתונה. איך אין להם עיצוב משלהם? לא ברור... אבל העיצוב אצלנו דורש די הרבה, כי באמת במקום אין כלום, אז זה ברמה של להביא ריהוט ואזורי ישיבה (כמו שאמרתי, אנחנו לא עושים בגן או אולם). כבר מתחילת ההתקשרות בינינו (לפני כמה חודשים טובים) היה ברור שנצטרך להביא ספק חיצוני לעיצוב המקום, ובעלי המקום אפילו נתנו לי מספרי טלפון של כל מיני חברות הפקה שעשו אצלם אירועים (אבל הם לא נחשבים ספקי הבית). כלומר הם ידעו שאנחנו הולכים לתת שם עבודה, אבל רק עכשיו הם "נזכרו" שבעצם צריך לשלם גם על הזמן שההפקה צריכים לעבוד, והם עוד טוענים שזה מאוד מקובל ככה בכל מקום שעושה אירועים


----------



## ronitvas (8/9/15)

ממש לא מקובל 
הרבה פעמים אם לוקחים מעצב חיצוני, כשלא רוצים את עיצוב הבית או את מעצב הבית יש לשלם סכום מסויים. מכיוון שלא כך הדבר אצלכם, כי אין עיצוב ואין מעצב ואין סעיף בחוזה, הם לא יכולים לדרוש על זה תשלום.
ממליצה שוב לבדוק את כל סעיפי החוזה. אם יש רישומים בכתב על הנושא, חשוב לשמור.
לדבר עם הבעלים. נסו להיות רגועים, אך עם זאת אסרטיבים. להגיד שאין סעיף כזה בחוזה ולהציג את הדברים כפי שהצגתם כאן. 
אולי לנהל את השיחה עם הורה שיכול לעזור.
בהצלחה!


----------



## just Orli (8/9/15)

החוזה הוא המפתח 
אם כתוב בחוזה שצריך לשלם על X - אז צריך לשלם על X.
אם זה לא כתוב בחוזה, ובעלי המקום פתאום "נזכרו" שבעצם כן צריך לשלם, זבש"ם... תגידו להם באדיבות ובנעימות שאתם משלמים רק על מה שסיכמתם בחוזה ולא על שום דבר נוסף, צר לכם על אי הנעימות, יום טוב ובהצלחה. אם הם יתחילו לעשות בעיות - צרו קשר עם עו"ד (מספיק קרוב משפחה שזה עתה סיים התמחות) שישלח להם מכתב תקיף בנוסח "מרשי חתם על הסכם שכתוב בו X ו-Y, אך לא Z... אם יהיו בעיות כך וכך כפי שרמזתם / איימתם, אתם חשופים לתביעה". סביר להניח שהם לא ירצו לקחת את זה עוד יותר רחוק, לאור העובדה שברור לגמרי שהם יפסידו בתביעה הזו, כי בעצם אין להם שום עילה לדרוש תשלומים נוספים מעבר למה שכבר הוסכם.


----------



## A לוןA (17/9/15)

כל מפתח יכול לפתוח את הדלת משני הצדדים 
נכון שלא הוסכם בחוזה שצריך לשלם על Z, אבל לא דובר גם ש-Z ינתן ללא תשלום. למעשה, לא דובר בכלל על Z. לכן לשלוח מכתב איום מעו"ד ובו תביעה לתת משהו בחינם כי לא כתוב בחוזה שצריך לשלם עליו והוא לא מוזכר בכלל בחוזה- זו הצעה שלא תעמוד בשום מבחן (בטח לא משפטי) ותכניס את בעלי האולם למצב של "דווקא".
&nbsp
(עו"ד שיסכים להוציא כזה מכתב בתנאים הללו- אחת משתיים- או שהוא מחפש להוציא כסף על כלום, או שהוא באמת צריך לעבור התמחות כדי לדעת לא לעשות שטויות כאלו)


----------

